# Huge problem with Sony P200 Digital camera...



## go4saket (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Friends!

I recently brought a Sony P200 Digital camera and since the day I brought the camera, I am facing problems with it. I have tried all modes present in the camera, but no gain. Lets talk about the auto mode.

The first problem with it is related to its LCD screen. The display on the LCD is so dark that literally nothing is visible at all. As soon as I apply some zoom, the screen gets even darker, nearly black. Now when I press the click button to focus, it is only then that some thing is visible on the screen and after focus everything gets dark again. Now thill the time I wont be able to see anything on the LCD, how am I supposed to click any pictures.

Second and even bigger problem is that whenever I click any picture, only one out of 10 come out to be normal. Rest all are either very bright or very dark. I marked this all happens because of the flash intensity. Sometime it flashes so bright that every thing is white and sometime the flash is so low that everything is black. This all happens randomly and there is just no control over the flash light in any way. This means that to take one picture, I have to click not less than ten times.

Today I took the picture of a particular thing about 75 times and believe me, it was only 2 times that I got the perfect brightness. Rest all the times it was either too bright to be white or too dark to be black. I even changed my mode from Auto to other modes but the problem persists. I also marked that this problem is not so intence when clicking pictures outdoors.

Is there anyone who knows what can be done to overcome this kind of a problem. I am simply going crazy, so please help.  

Thank you.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 16, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo, anyone out there.....


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hellooooooooooo, anyone out there.....



First of all, study the user manual well, keeping the camera nearby and get acquainted with all functions and settings. First try full auto or full program setting. Some setting might have been changed, probably some exposure compensation setting. Try to go back to the default settings. And try to keep the flash to the "fill in" or "auto" or one with a similar name when it will fire with only the required intensity. Regarding the brightness of the LCD screen, it can be increased or decreased in most of the cameras.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## hansraj (Apr 17, 2006)

and if going thru the mannual doesnt help u.... i mean if u r operating it normally will all the knowledge about the system then  only one option is go back to the dealer and before the dealer forgets u r face get u r equipment exchanged.


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you please get your camera replaced from the dealer...


----------

